
Video Demonstrates Wired’s Concept iTablet App - Technophilis
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/11/itablet/
======
stevejohnson
At first, I thought this was going to be yet another pathetic mock-up of an
Apple tablet. Then I thought it was going to be some kind of Mac-specific
touchscreen app.

It's actually just a Wired-specific magazine reader for a generic touchscreen
device. They seem to be imagining a sort of jumbo iPod Touch.

I don't find their concept very innovative. It's basically just a paging
interface to their standard magazine format. An ebook reader with graphics.

